# 250Rs King Mattress



## rhead (May 31, 2010)

We are in dire need of replacing the king mattress that came with our 2011 250rs. With the odd size, I'm having great difficulty finding a replacement. Need a 72"x74" with actual bed frame size being 74"x76". The Sleep Number beds won't fit and the memory foam mattresses seem to be too heavy for the weight limit of the slide. I don't want to damage the slide. If we get one custom made I'm afraid it won't fit through the door!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Not sure where you live but there is a Canadian manufacturer (marshall mattresses) that makes mattresses in a king that fold in half so they fit up the stairs easier. also not an ideal solution but 2 separate twins make a king... 
http://www.marshallmattress.com/index.html

perhaps a visit to your local matress sales outlet will help as i have read here that some manufactuers will custom build one...

Oh welcome to the site.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you can find a local/semi-local manufacturer that would be a good way to go.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

X2 on the replacement. 
Weight should not be an issue per Keystone in or out the weight limit is 1200lbs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rhead said:


> ......and the memory foam mattresses seem to be too heavy for the weight limit of the slide.


You getting that 6 foot deep memory foam?









Joking aside, I can't even imagine memory foam is putting the slide over the limit. Where are you getting your slide limit data from?


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

The weight I quote comes from my inquiry directly to Keystone where I was transferred to someone in the design dept. The 1200 lb spec is ONLY for the new power slide. 
I wanted to know if you could sleep on the slide when it was "in" like in a parking lot situation where you just can't open it up. The dealers acted like I was crazy - why wouldn't you just open it. Can't believe that I was the first to ask this question! 
We had our bed replaced under warranty and are looking to replace it again - Just 4 nights on the new one. They switched to light weight mattress to save overall weight of the camper. Junk
I am thinking residential mattress I'll add weight and sleep great!!!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> I am thinking residential mattress I'll add weight and sleep great!!!


We did exactly that, residential, and it comes tomorrow. We leave Sunday for almost three weeks. So looking forward to it.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought a Sleep Number CoolFit foam layer pad for our 250RS king and trimmed about 6 inches off of it as I recall...very comfortable for me, but that's me. Not near as hot as typical memory foam toppers, and much firmer.
I don't believe sleeping on the closed-slide bed is recommended by Keystone from what I remember from another thread...too much weight pulling on the overhead guide track system. I made a removeable/adjustable bunk support post out of 2" PVC based on a design I saw on Outbacker's here. Works great. Regards, BGood


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

The new power slide is a complete redesign of the rear slide and rear of the TT. 
The slide mechanical works differently the guides the ceiling are just that guides. They have no bearing at all. The slide is supported entirely by the rear of the TT. 
The slide is at its weakest when moving in and out. Once it locks in our out then it becomes a support "member". 
The "old" style rear slide I would not recommend this type of weight. 
Once you see and understand the mechanics of the system it is pretty good they have been using this system on the big coaches for many years. On the coaches the guides are typically bellow the floor.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ......and the memory foam mattresses seem to be too heavy for the weight limit of the slide.


Joking aside, I can't even imagine memory foam is putting the slide over the limit. Where are you getting your slide limit data from?
[/quote]

+1. We use a 3" memory foam and have no issues with the weight. It's ~35 lbs. And it sleeps nice too!


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

I recently replaced the factory mattress with a king size 6" poly-foam that I cut down to fit - very comfy! It weighs maybe 10 lbs more than the crapy factory mattress. The foam mattress cost roughly $250, but worth every penny. I sleep like a baby in the OB now.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We just added a topper to our 250RS king mattress - I believe this company will also make custom bed sizes to - here is the post with the information - click here.


----------

